# Rat Rod Ride



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a fun ride they do regularly;it's not my event; I usually work the 2nd Sat. but not this month, so I am going...
They meet at Atlanta Ave and S.A. Rivertrail just East of Brookhurst in S. Huntington Beach at 10 A.M. ride at 10:30ish I think....
This Sat. Nov.8 come on out and RIDE!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Bump it*

This ride is today. Perfect weather to ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don, Schwindoggy and I went on this Fun time some cool bikes out there great day nice ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wish I could be there, but stuck in this HellHole called work


----------

